# Phrag. Pink Panther 'Warm Fuzzy'



## Drorchid (Jul 7, 2015)

Still one of my favorite primary Phrag. fischeri crosses. THis clone has an exceptional large flower.









Robert


----------



## Brabantia (Jul 7, 2015)

Wonderful!


----------



## John M (Jul 7, 2015)

I LOVE that one too! 'Some very nice eye candy for us today, Rob!


----------



## phraggy (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow!! another beauty.

Ed


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 7, 2015)

This one is very cute.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 7, 2015)

cross with KV!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 7, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2015)

Sweetness!


----------



## abax (Jul 8, 2015)

Be still my heart! I adore the gorgeous pinks and this one
is perfect to me. 'Warm Fuzzy' indeed.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 8, 2015)

I like a Lot!!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> cross with KV!



What is "KV"?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2015)

KV = kovachii??


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 8, 2015)

Erythrone said:


> KV = kovachii??



Yes, kovachii
Hopefully progeny will be a better looking EA (Eumila Arias), really round and pink


----------



## John M (Jul 8, 2015)

Linus_Cello said:


> Yes, kovachii
> Hopefully progeny will be a better looking EA (Eumila Arias), really round and pink



"kovachii".........OH, of course; I shoud've thought of that! I usually abreviate Phrag. kovachii as "Pk". So, when I saw "KV", I got confused!:rollhappy:

Oh yes, that would be a really nice "Eumilia Arias" looking flower! I'd love to see seedlings from that cross come into bloom! :clap:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 8, 2015)

very fuzzy and cute


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jul 8, 2015)

Now that's a gem.


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 9, 2015)

I LOVE this! These little pink Phrags are my favourites.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 9, 2015)

What a great fuzzball!!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 10, 2015)

very nice


----------



## eaborne (Jul 10, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## trdyl (Jul 17, 2015)

I like it a lot!


----------



## abax (Jul 19, 2015)

I had to come back for another look. If you ever have any
for sale, please let us know. I have a St. Eligius in bloom
now and I adore the small pink Phrags.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 19, 2015)

:clap::clap: Love this one ..I think of raspberries !


----------

